# Sharing toothbrushes AND German Shepherds



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Two separate questions:

Can two dogs share toothbrushes? I know there could be communicable diseases between dogs, but they already play together, getting saliva on each other all the time.

Also, anything I need to know about grooming a German Shepherd? I am adopting a 2 year old. Today I bathed her and brushed her hair, and brushed teeth. Couldnt really do her nails, she does not like the trimmer and is not used to it. Anything specifically to G.S.'s I need to know?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I have two dogs and they don't share their tooth brush. They each have their own. 

Even though my husband and I kiss we also each have our own tooth brush.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have 4 dogs; they each have their own toothbrush, grooming tools (brushes, combs, etc.), collars and leads, and so on. I would no more use the same toothbrush on all of my dogs than I would let someone use mine, or my hairbrush! 

You might want to google to research everything you ever wanted to know about GSDs, but didn't know to ask.


----------

